# Impeller replacement 90's Johnson 88 SPL OB



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

Heading off to Canada soon & grabbed an extra impeller for my 1996 Johnson 88 horsepower SPL outboard. It's basically the same V-4 powerhead they've used for years. Any tricks or suggestions on swapping out the impeller ? It's working just fine now, but I got a spare to take along just in case. I've done larger merc OB's before & the smaller johnsons, but never one of the V-4 2 strokes.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://forums.iboats.com/Evinrude-Outboards/Impeller


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

freyedknot said:


> http://forums.iboats.com/Evinrude-Outboards/Impeller


Went to that site & found out what I need to know. Also found this site with complete parts breakdowns for the motor. (and many others !)

BRP parts catalogs:

http://12.2.215.22/pub/default.asp?SessionId=58f81d804bd547f1a258067c5b2ef941&Lang=EN&brands=EJ

Thanks

Tom


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

if its been a long time since its been changed?? do it now , those flies will eat you alive , and you know if it quits up there you;ll be three miles down the lake . have a good time.


----------

